# dose your dog like being slapped?



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kechara is not fond of being slapped but Hawkeye loves it. He has a couple toys, specifically a soft bite stick toy and tug rag and I can really let him have it and he'll get riled up and grip the tug hard. So how bout it any other dogs on here who have a great time getting slapped? :wink:

(disclaimer: I do not condone slapping your dog out of anger)


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Bridger LOVES it when I "slap" him!...First on one side of the face & then the other...All the while I am saying, "You like that don't you you crazy mutt!"...lol!...He gets all riled up & tries to bite at my hands...We both have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They don't mind it, it gets them to want to play. But then again all my weim girls do that to each other with their paws. I never do it too hard, and I do it in the ring to rile them up for the go around (again not too hard just a few taps while waiting to go around).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia loves to be kicked. I shove her around with my feet all the time and it gets her riled up. Beau likes to be thrown. They both also will start playing if I poke them in the face or push their muzzles around.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Mia loves to be kicked. I shove her around with my feet all the time and it gets her riled up. Beau likes to be thrown. They both also will start playing if I poke them in the face or push their muzzles around.


LOL! the images in my head after read this.... XD


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Most of my animals -dogs & cats- enjoy their "spankings".

Two of my cats will offer their bums to you if you ask if they want to be spanked, as does Clyde. My golden retriever & my terrorist will walk up and put their butts right next to your hand, a clear indication that they want their daily flogging.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never heard of this and I'm cracking up right now! Really?? LOL!


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

hahahaha... no but my friend's cat loves it... he actually purrs up a storm when she slaps him.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Deeken loves it. It gives him a serious case of zoomies around the house if I slap and pull on his cheeks. He also likes "the claw" where I make my fingers all stiff and move it slowly toward his face. Its a sure way to get him rilled up and wriggling around on his back but A LOT of things get him riled up and wriggling around on his back.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag generally beats the crap out of himself with long ropes, tugs, balls on ropes, etc. and thoroughly LOVES it. I'm pretty sure if I tried hitting him with anything he'd cry, he's so sensitive, but if I tickle his butt he gets zoomies.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil likes it when I dribble him like a basketball... lol! When he's laying on the bed I'll repeatedly slap his side until he starts bouncing up and down like a basketball. He loves it, he gets all relaxed and floppy. :biggrin1: Probably only works with small dogs, lol!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My dad has always been a proponent of playing with dogs a little rough, to make the dog more accepting for what strangers or kids might do to it. So, since Buffy was a puppy, he would always push her around a little, softly push/slap her with his hands, grab her paws, tail, etc. - never hurting her but doing it fast enough to be annoying. She grew to love attention like that. I do it too but not as much as he does. It's so hard to phrase things without them sounding so much worse than they are.

Sometimes I bonk her on the head with really soft toys - that gets her riled up and ready to play.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if they actually like it or if they like what it represents (play and affection), but the big doggies react positively to it. We call it "thumping" around our house. I don't really do it yet with Squash.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Wally and I wrestle and I'll beat the Holy hell out of him, XD! We have knock down drag out wrestling matches which ussally ends in a pin situation and then kisses from the looser to the winner. He also loves getting his face yanked on. 

Ianto dosn't like it as much, as Wally does. 

And Marty (Pit foster) Is very very hand shy he snipped at me when I went to pet him this morning. 

As for the Cats.....ARE YOU INSANE? HIT BAM? Do I want to Live?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

My friends' boxer LOVES being slapped! It's her favorite game! She gets zoomies, play bows, and just has a great time. I love watching it!

Kimma doesn't like to be slapped really, but she does like muzzle grabbing/pushing while playing. She also likes when I try to knock her front feet out from under her, especially while playing tug. Pentti doesn't really like any of it. LOL. He's a lover


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I don't slap...but I do a lot of "Kick the puppy" when playing tug. I will shove Lars or whack him on the butt with his tug to fire him up. And fire him up, it does. I do pay for it though...that boy full on body slams me constantly when he's excited about anything he thinks is cool.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Bo loves to be spanked. He has bad allergies (of an unknown environmental cause atm) and loves to be spanked on the rear above the tail.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I understand what you guys mean now. I slapped Remy and he loved it


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Kobe loves being tossed. I pick him up under the arms and toss him as far away as i can. He loves it. It's hard on the back though, throwing a 100lb dog through the air lol.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


> I understand what you guys mean now. I slapped Remy and he loved it


Isn't it great!:laugh:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> LOL! the images in my head after read this.... XD


Lol I accidentally said I kicked Mia once to someone without clarifying and they got a horrified look on their face. She really does like it though.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh yeah , they love it. They play especially rough with my husband. They actually body block each other to be the next one to have dad lob their heads around


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped, bit, kicked, punched, rrrastled with, poked, flipped, pulled, pushed...and this is all just with her puppet Goober.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nea loves it. She's a little thug.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil likes it when I dribble him like a basketball... lol! When he's laying on the bed I'll repeatedly slap his side until he starts bouncing up and down like a basketball. He loves it, he gets all relaxed and floppy. :biggrin1: Probably only works with small dogs, lol!


Haha my BF does this with Puck but it definitely a lot harder since he is so big and takes both hands. We call it "bouncing" so when we ask him if he want to bounce he'll jump on the bed and flop sideways until one of us starts bouncing him. It's not so comfortable when he tries to bounce us back though.

This thread reminds me of a game we played with the kitties when they were small, It was called Kitty Toss. Some one would hold a blanket under both feet and their hands so it was tight and then the other person would toss the kitty and they'd latch on for a few second then climb off and run back to be tossed again. We got some strange looks when we explained it to people but the kitties loved it.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

It's not so much slapping, just a pat really. I don't think they mind it, but they prefer scratches. But we do have a cat that looooves to be slapped. Seriously, he doesn't feel pain. I try to be gentle with it, but hubby slaps him really hard. It's weird


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia likes it if I slap her butt really fast back and forth between my 2 hands @[email protected] She starts wagging like crazy and generally looks very happy..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i beat my dog.


and it's probably her highest reinforcer. and im not kidding. like when im done...my hands are red and swollen and she STILL wants me to smack her on the butt.

my dog is a weirdo.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i beat my dog.
> 
> 
> and it's probably her highest reinforcer. and im not kidding. like when im done...my hands are red and swollen and she STILL wants me to smack her on the butt.
> ...


VIDEO!  paleeeeease


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Nia likes it if I slap her butt really fast back and forth between my 2 hands @[email protected] She starts wagging like crazy and generally looks very happy..


Hahaha Wally likes that too - gets him going big time.

He also likes me to "slap" his side really good. He shakes and starts play bowing and slapping his paws on the ground.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i beat my dog.
> 
> 
> and it's probably her highest reinforcer. and im not kidding. like when im done...my hands are red and swollen and she STILL wants me to smack her on the butt.
> ...


This is Uallis. The harder he's slapped on his butt and chest the more he likes it. His head will stretch real far up in the air and he'll shake his leg (If he's sitting up he'll stomp it on the floor...lol). He LOVES it. My hand will be throbbing and he'll be nudging my hands asking for more.

I've told my boyfriend that we should build an automated chest and butt slapper for Uallis. He could just stand in front of it all day and get slapped to his hearts content. lol

Eddie likes chest slaps the most. He likes butt slappin's too but he prefers it if I use my foot to rub around the base of his tail instead.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> This is Uallis. The harder he's slapped on his butt and chest the more he likes it. His head will stretch real far up in the air and he'll shake his leg (If he's sitting up he'll stomp it on the floor...lol). He LOVES it. My hand will be throbbing and he'll be nudging my hands asking for more.
> 
> I've told my boyfriend that we should build an automated chest and butt slapper for Uallis. He could just stand in front of it all day and get slapped to his hearts content. lol
> 
> Eddie likes chest slaps the most. He likes butt slappin's too but he prefers it if I use my foot to rub around the base of his tail instead.


i think it's a molosser thing. most of the pit bulls, bulldogs and mastiffs i know...are complete doofy masochists....


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Put the video up that you have of it ... i love that video


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)




----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

That's just awesome.


----------



## Turbo_2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

My miniature Foxie "Turbo" loves being slapped on the face he gets all revved up and starts to bite and growl, of course in a playful way.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

My dog loves roughhousing, like full out wrestling. The cat likes to be spun around in a bucket.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Totally lol @ Bolo! 

So far Libby doesn't like rough play at all, but she's not even an adolescent, so that remains to be seen


----------

